# Need help filling out the paperwork for dissolution



## Lifelover (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi again,

I'm looking to file a dissolution of marriage in Ohio. I went to the courthouse and picked up a dissolution of property/marriage form but it's pretty complex. Basically, our separation is civil, I don't forsee any problems with splitting stuff up (I took pretty much all I wanted, which was the bare minimum and my personal possessions) And we have one bank account where I added her name to it and other than that we have no financial ties at all. I already checked into it and am not eligible for an anullment..

The people at the courthouse told me that I didnt need her to be involved at all, but thats confusing when they said I need to draw up my own contract basically stating how the splitting up of assets will go. Wouldnt both signatures need to be included?

So heres my questions:

1.How exactly do I go about making this dissolution "contract" or whatever and what needs to be included in the text?

2.On the form I got from the courthouse, its asking for 2 petitioners names.. Is that my name and her name or do I leave petitioner #2 blank?

3. It's asking me to list all of our assets, which I don't understand why thats important if were the ones making the decision about how to split the possessions up. Should I be as accurate as possible or estimate? Or put NONE in every box?

4. Should I skip all this crap and go to one of those websites that basically does it all for me and charges me 150 bucks? Sounds like a good option to me but I'm worried its a scam or that I'm just missing something really simple and obvious...

Thanks again, time after time this community has helped me through all this garbage. I am so anxious to have this done and over with!! It cannot possibly happen fast enough!!


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought about trying to write it up myself but it seemed so complicated like your saying so instead i decided to seek legal help. I hit craigslist and found an attorney in the area that does a flat rate charge as long as everything is civil and uncontested. Total price with the filing fee was $800, figured I could afford that, knowing that the papers would all be filled out right and filed correctly. I know it doesn't answer your question but it might be something to look into. Good luck


----------



## namayi (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, it is 2012 now, did you find something? I am in a similar situation and I need help. 800 dollars is quite expensive for me right now...


----------

